# Trouble installing games (or anything)



## daunting (Nov 8, 2002)

Hello everyone. I have paid the bucks (over $300) for 2 different techies to check out my system. No help. I'm left with a computer with big problems installing games, or really any piece of software that one installs from CD. I'll explain the problem, and what I'm looking for is some clues, or a diagnostic process to run through to try and fix this thing. I have my fingers crossed that someone can give me direction.

New computer - 2 GHz, 512 DDR, Nvidea GForce 4600, Sound Blaster Gamer, 60 GIG Hard drive, Windows XP. The computer has trouble installing anything and everything from the CD. I don't think it has trouble installing Windows XP, but after that the fun begins.
Installations almost always give CRC errors saying bad installation media or a corrupt installation file. A specific file will be named in the error message and a choice will be given to ignore, cancel installation, or retry to get the installation to retry the specific file. Sometimes retry removes the error message, and a little while further another will pop up naming another corrupt file.
The odd thing is the supposedly corrupt files may be different each time I try to install. A file that wasn't corrupt my first attempt is now identified as corrupt and so on. Even when I manage to install something, and I can install games with persistence, sometimes 4 attempts at installing and the game or software will install even with no error messages. Even then, the game won't patch. The patches find corrupt files that are installed. Warcraft 3, Neverwinter Nights, Dungeon Siege, Morrowind - none will patch normally, all say corrupt files.

What has been done by me and my $300 to the techies. Reformatted the hard drive, reinstalled Windows XP, and with nothing else installed, games like the above will have the exact same difficulties installing. Drivers for all hardware, including the BIOS is current. All updates for XP are done. I've swapped the CD Rom for another - no difference.

I'm stuck. I'm fed up. Can anyone help here? Thanks.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 3, 2002)

well , your comp really sounds messed , is it BRAN new?, if so , take it back and get a refund and a exchange so save the reciet ! , this way you shouldnt get this problem again , but what type of computer is it?, , But thats the only thing i can think of doing if its brand new, , but good luck to ya !


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I agree with GamerGuy's advice. This seems like a strange error to have, especially on a brand new PC. To me, it seems like anyone of the components in your computer could be causing this problem. Definately take it back if you can, the least the shop you bought it from could do would be help you fix the problem. Spending $300 on people looking at your system is way to much if they don't fix the problem!


----------



## Dsoelter (Nov 3, 2002)

Have you thought that u may have a semi defective IDE cable or IDE Slot on your motherboard in some way, doubt this is the prollem but hey who knowz, also if you were to download a game such as americas army or even a demo does it give you CRC Errors aswell?


----------



## daunting (Nov 8, 2002)

The problem seems to be related to CD -Rom installed games. I think, the downloaded patches won't install because the patches find errors in the game files they're trying to patch.
I have just emailed my computer vendor and explained the problem. The problem is kind of hard to define so I've assumed it was something to do with software conflicts or something.


----------



## minhin (Nov 13, 2002)

I suggest removing your sound card, then try installing your program. Next one will be your video card, or other peripheral you might have. 

One of those peripheral is the culprit


----------



## moonifa (Nov 16, 2002)

I agree with the suggestoins to return the PC. There is definitely a conflict with the hardware somewhere. The fact that the hard drive is a seagate doesn't bode well either. You would be much better off having a PC built from scratch and not buy a proprietary system . You would be suprised how one built from the groung up will out-preform those ready made PC's, As for the ppl who took your money without fixing your problem, that was very unprofessional and unethical.


----------



## AnnaG (Mar 19, 2002)

A friend of mine had a similar problem only it didn´t install games from the web either. Turns out the winxp was a bad crack. Don´t know if there is a good crack .


----------



## Drugzbunny (Nov 20, 2002)

This kinda problem is hard to fix through a forum. However, I agree if it is a new machine.... take the bugger back.... You paid good money for a working one, not headaches. It does sound hardware related though. Secondly I agree with Moonifa, those cowboy's that came and looked at your machine and clearly left it in a 'broken' state should not have charged you. If I were you I would get your money back. Alternatively, ask the computer supplier to refund you the money you had to pay for the techies to come and visit. Hell, if I were you, I'd also ask for a compensation!

Good Luck!!


----------



## SoulBlade (Nov 13, 2002)

You probably have a bad cd-rom drive. New doesn't mean it will always work.


----------



## skeater (Nov 20, 2002)

I have the exact same problem. My machine ran fine for months then all of a sudden I started to receive the same errors. I figured a format and fresh install would work but it didnt. However I was able to install games with no errors from the CD (on an IDE channel) to a SCSI drive. It would not work from IDE to IDE. Was also able to install from CD with no errors on a fresh install of Win XP (no drivers, updates or service packs) but once I installed my video card driver the errors started. But then again the clean install of the game may have been a fluke considering the errors were not consistent.

Have tried 2 different CD ROM drives and 2 different hard drives (all ATA) with at least 5 different cables. One out of the CD drives is brand new. I am starting to think the problem is not reading data but writing it. You may also experience the same thing from downloaded files off the Internet. i.e.: Game patches or demos 

Daunting, what kind of motherboard are you using? I have a Epox 8kha that has a ViaKT266A chip in it. That might be the problem however I could not find anything on either the Epox site nor Vias.

I am going to try flashing the BIOS to night and will post the results.

Good luck on this one. Ive been working on my problem for about 3 weeks.


----------



## skeater (Nov 20, 2002)

ITS FIXED    

Flashed the BIOS and did a fresh install of XP. No more errors.

Daunting, ask the jokers you paid $300 to fix your computer if they flashed your BIOS. If they did then you most likely have a faulty motherboard and I would return it. If they didnt, I would at least get them to try that free of charge to see if cures your problem. You should also find out what they did do and post it. It might help.

Good luck


----------



## davidelnorma (Nov 23, 2002)

[The common denominator seems to be the CD Rom. Check the connections, and replace the IDE cable. If this doesn't help take it back and demand that it be fixed . Suggest that it may be the CD Rom, they may be greatfull that you did. Incidently, don't check the connections if you have to break a seal to do it, you may lose your warranty rights.


----------



## bailenuis88 (Apr 17, 2008)

i installed championship manager 3 and when i try to play it it says "sorry,not supported on windows NT"... how do i fix this anyone???


----------

